

Mavericks as an iBeacon - saltcookie
http://www.blendedcocoa.com/blog/2013/11/02/mavericks-as-an-ibeacon/

======
johnw
Does anyone know how you actually use this? I built the project and ran it
then enabled Bluetooth on my Mac and iPhone somewhat expecting to receive a
notification of the iBeacon but got nothing. Does it have to be coupled with
an iOS app to work or can it send notifications even without an app installed?

EDIT: Figured it out - You need an iOS app as well. There's one that can
locate and display iBeacon info here: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/locate-
for-ibeacon/id7387090...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/locate-for-
ibeacon/id738709014?mt=8)

I'm a little disappointed. The use case I had in mind was: Customer walks into
a store with iBeacons and is given a notification that they tap which installs
the app. I suppose this would have too much potential for abuse though.

~~~
san_dimitri
Yes you have to couple it with an app. You can use the
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/locate-for-
ibeacon/id7387090...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/locate-for-
ibeacon/id738709014?mt=8) app. Just make sure you have the same UUID you gave
to the mac app in your list of registered UUIDs on the iPhone.

------
tbdr
Another free tool for iBeacon development – Beacon Scanner (OSX)
[http://bits.hugeinc.com/?p=613](http://bits.hugeinc.com/?p=613)

------
spike021
I was actually trying to figure out recently if this was possible. Could be
very handy for certain app uses; I know lots of smaller stores use iMacs or
other Macs for certain things.

